# New orchids for vivarrium



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

Tank break down:
38 gallon corner bow front
Active ventilation in the form of 2 small fans
2-200 watt equivelant flourescent bulbs
3 vent iquitos 

I dont have anything built yet but im hoping to soon. I just got 3 orchids off of ebay and im wondering if they will be good with this setup. Also if they will be good witht this tank how should i mount them.

Bulbo. Vaginatum
Bulbo. Makoyanum
Pleuro. Alata

If you need more info just ask im sure i missed something


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pleuro alata does AMAZING in my 12x12x18 up towards the top. Been blooming for months non stop

B. vaginatum gets pretty big, and so are the inflorescense, might be too big. Your call on that one, I wouldnt use it in a viv that size

B. makoyanum should be ok.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

You did good with your choices. Bulbo's can get rot fairly easy, so I would suggest placing these closer to the fans. Then again, mine were near my misters. 

Some of my favorites in the mini category are neofinetia falcata and haraella retrocalla. On the larger side my favorites are denhobbydrobium atroviolaceum and dendrobium hodgkinsonii. I will warn you, once you get bit by the orchid bug, it turns into an expensive hobby. Enjoy-Alex


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

B. vaginatum. The vagina orchid. I've contemplated buying one of these just so I could have a vagina orchid. It just so happens that orchid means testicle as well. Botanists, what a bunch of horn-dogs. Prolly spending too much time in the field! You gotta wonder what all the other scientific names mean.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Amorphophallus titanum..... Titanic shapeless phallus


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Please Post pics of your build. I love seeing people build their vivs.


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Amorphophallus titanum..... Titanic shapeless phallus


Holy s***! That's one big... phallus, I mean flower! With a name like Amorphophallus titanum I had to look that one up. 










Frogparty proved my point about botinist being a bunch of horn-dogs! Whatever you do, do not keep Amorphophallus titanum and Bulbophyllum vaginatum in the same vivarium!!! Sorry, not trying to derail your thread, but I just can't help myself.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

That whole room is going to stink if they keep that in there! lol. As far as those orchids go, I cant wait to see pics!


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

I will be posting picture of the tank build. It may be awhile because i have to build a stand for it as well.

What about masdevallias.

I have 2 smaller masd. at home and a Masd. Arctic Frost coming from ebay.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I havent had the best luck with masde's. I guess I cant find the sweet spot in the tank. Frogparty on the other hand does really well with Masde's. Perhaps he can give you advice on where to place these...Alex


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

Any advice on keeping masd. in a viv


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

I was just the winning bidder on Bulbophyllum Mwmbranaceum. How do you think this will do in a viv?


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I keep my Bulbos at about half way elevation in the viv, and never let them dry out too much. They're still very small though so not much flowers.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't comment on keeping Masdies. I can't seem to keep them alive even in a set up designed for them. I've pretty much moved on to other Pleurothallid genera because I find them more interesting and much easier to grow. If you want to give them a try, look for floribunda, herradurae, or erinacea. 

As far as the Bulbos., I've always thought that one would do great mounted to a background and allowed to trail down it. I've never tried that particular species, but I grow others in viv conditions with success.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Two masdies that do really well are striatella and herradurae. Hybrids like sunset jaguar do well for me too. Don't keep them too wet or too bright and you will be ok.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got Bulbo. Lasiochilum how will this do in my viv


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

great orchid, I hae one in my leuc viv


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I'll chime in here on Masdevallia's. Some things I've learned over the years...

They do much better mounted than in pots sunk into a background. I find tree fern works well. The trick is to keep the roots moist, not wet. Water the mount and not the plant. Keep the leaves dry. 

They are very prone to bacterial and fungal infections if kept too moist. Your fans should help you out to keep the leaves from accumulating too much moisture. Too much light can be problematic as well. Black spots on leaves can be signs of poor air movement as well as sun scorch. 

Temps should be mild- if your tanks stay consistently in the mid to upper 70's during the day, then you should be fine. They stress quickly with heat spikes with the exception of a few from lower elevations.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

wesly2007 said:


> I just got Bulbo. Lasiochilum how will this do in my viv


Bulbo lasiochilum should do fine in the same conditions as your makoyanum. I grow both in the same terrarium. They like to be soaked and then dry out over the course of the day. Both tend to flower during the cooler months of the year for me.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I keep my Masde. in a very shaded spot, bottom of the viv. I also lightly mist the leaves more frequently to keep the heat stress low for it.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

is there any other small orchids i should keep my eye out for?

P.s. Thanks for all the great advice. I would hate to lose one of these beauties from improper care.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

wesly2007 said:


> is there any other small orchids i should keep my eye out for?
> 
> P.s. Thanks for all the great advice. I would hate to lose one of these beauties from improper care.


There are plenty!!! Not sure where to even start a list for you. I would probably do a search under orchids here on DB and I'm sure you'll find tons of rec's and maybe even photos.


----------

